# Southern Germany International Schools?



## JeanyGirl (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello! I’m thinking of relocating to southern Germany. I’ve been to Frieburg down to Konstanz and am wondering about International Schools in the area. My youngest is 14 and is finishing up his first year of high school here in the states. (My middle son would be starting college somewhere - possibly in Frieburg). 

We will all need to take German classes once we get over. I’ve learned some basic German so far and am trying to teach them what I know and learn together. That’s why I was thinking about one of the international schools for him. Does anyone have any experience or suggestions on the matter? 

I’ve fallen love with what I’ve seen so far over there and am hoping I can make this happen. I’m just starting to get my ducks in a row so to speak... I have looooooots of questions... lololol


----------



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

JeanyGirl said:


> Hello! I’m thinking of relocating to southern Germany. I’ve been to Frieburg down to Konstanz and am wondering about International Schools in the area. My youngest is 14 and is finishing up his first year of high school here in the states. (My middle son would be starting college somewhere - possibly in Frieburg).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi there!

I also am looking to relocate to Freiburg, but from Australia. I’m a secondary teacher myself and will be looking for work, so I’ll make sure that I keep you in the loop with what I find when I’m on my job hunt. 

Barring that, I could still help you out with some tutoring whilst over there - I’m a geography, commerce and health/sport teacher, and my wife is a German and maths teacher 

Feel free to send me a private message if you’d like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

just yesterday I had a look for some adresses f.i. Munich
https://www.mis-munich.de/
interesting, but you'll need a deep wallet..1200 + per month..

http://www.ibo.org/programmes/find-...oardingFacilities=&SearchFields.SchoolGender=


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

JeanyGirl said:


> Hello! I’m thinking of relocating to southern Germany. I’ve been to Frieburg down to Konstanz and am wondering about International Schools in the area. My youngest is 14 and is finishing up his first year of high school here in the states. (My middle son would be starting college somewhere - possibly in Frieburg).
> 
> We will all need to take German classes once we get over. I’ve learned some basic German so far and am trying to teach them what I know and learn together. That’s why I was thinking about one of the international schools for him. Does anyone have any experience or suggestions on the matter?
> 
> I’ve fallen love with what I’ve seen so far over there and am hoping I can make this happen. I’m just starting to get my ducks in a row so to speak... I have looooooots of questions... lololol


It shouldn't be too difficult to find the international schools using the old Google. There aren't many of them and they will be listed in various places. For a 14-year-old without fluent German there really is no other option, it's far too late to get them into the public system. Private schools are expensive but I'm sure you're aware of that. I've not heard of a dual-language public school in the south, just know the two in Berlin (JFK and Mandela). 

I assume you'll have some sort of legal status in Germany, some grounds for being granted a residence permit?


----------



## JeanyGirl (Jan 11, 2018)

Nononymous said:


> It shouldn't be too difficult to find the international schools using the old Google. There aren't many of them and they will be listed in various places. For a 14-year-old without fluent German there really is no other option, it's far too late to get them into the public system. Private schools are expensive but I'm sure you're aware of that. I've not heard of a dual-language public school in the south, just know the two in Berlin (JFK and Mandela).
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you'll have some sort of legal status in Germany, some grounds for being granted a residence permit?




I have found several in/near Konstanz. Just didn't know if anyone had any experience with any of them. And, yes, exactly. He's too old to not know german and be thrown in the public school system. That would be awful. 

And, yes to the legal status. I'm marrying a german. We're just trying to figure out who needs to go where. And I'd rather go there... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

